# Great little flashlight recommendation...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I've got 2 of these and they have been great little pocket flashlights. I bought them about 2 years ago and was hesitant to tell anyone about them because I wasn't sure but they turned out to be great.

Blue, red and white LED. No lenses to mess with, just turn the head. These are awesome for getting in and out of deer stands in the dark, tracking / recovery, etc. I keep one with me at all times. The batteries last forever. In fact, I haven't replaced them yet.

I'm not normally a fan of Coleman lights but they nailed it with this little guy. Next time you're in walmart check one out. I think you guys will really like them.

http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=2000006535&categoryid=1110&brand=


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you Chris....bet it is better than what I use now.

I have heard the color lights are better for tracking too...have you found that it is ?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Funny. I just pitched a Coleman LED I got from walmart a couple years ago. Just quit working altogether even though I just thought it was the batteries. Took it apart and reassembled about a dozen times and still no go. Happy to check this one out though, just like knives you can never have too many flashlights!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> Thank you Chris....bet it is better than what I use now.
> 
> I have heard the color lights are better for tracking too...have you found that it is ?


Well the red is great for moving thru the woods without losing your night vision, and the blue will sure highlight the blood.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I got a led flash light that is bigger and very bright. Made by Elusive Wildlife Technologies. It comes with two lithum batteries with a charger and it is bright, with street lights making for a light interference it will show up on trees at close to 200 yards. It comes with different mounts. It would take 2 ea. CR123A batteries to show how much power they have. I found it on E-bay, they are not cheap and are very well built. I am thinking about another one so I have the protablily of of two lights that would work hand in hand. Best light I have seen of all ones I have looked at.


----------

